# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > المنتدى الصحي >  ملف كامل عن المضادات الحيوية-حقائق هامة حول المضادات الحيوية

## دموع الغصون

ملف كامل عن المضادات الحيوية-حقائق هامة حول المضادات الحيوية





المضادات الحيوية واحدة من أكثر الأدوية شيوعا و انتشارا في العصر الحالي ،  البنسيلين  هو أول مضاد حيوي تم اكتشافه بالصدفة ، و في الوقت الحالي يوجد  العديد من المضادات الحيوية التي تقاوم البكتيريا بطرق و أليات مختلفة.

المضادات الحيوية لها خصائص علاجية مختلفة ، و تعتبر ثاني أكثر الأدوية  استخداما بعد المسكنات ، و قد أسهمت في انقاذ حياة الملايين من البشر ، و  مع ذلك المضادات الحيوية من أكثر الأدوية التي يسوء استخدامها مما يسبب  المشاكل الصحية المختلفة.

من أهم المشاكل التي قد تنتج من سوء استخدام المضادات الحيوية هي مقاومة  البكتيريا لها ، و بالتالي تصبح المضادات غير فعالة ، فالعديد من البكتيريا  أصبحت مقاومة لعدد من المضادات الحيوية الشائع استخدامها .



بعض الحقائق المهمة حول المضادات  الحيوية :

- المضادات الحيوية لا تميز بين  البكتيريا "الجيدة" و "السيئة" :

هناك توازن دقيق بين عدد كبير من البكتيريا الموجودة داخل الجهاز الهضمي  التي تحمي من العدوى ، كما و يوجد عدد من  البكتيريا الجيدة في المهبل و  الجلد التي توفر الحماية أيضا ضد البكتيريا السيئة ( التي تسبب العدوى ) و  ضد الإلتهابات الفطرية . الإفراط في استخدام المضادات الحيوية، و خاصة  واسعة الطيف ، يسبب في اختلال النظام الطبيعي للجسم و يزيد خطر الإصابة  الممرضة (المسببة للأمراض) من البكتيريا ، الفطريات ، الفيروسات أو  الطفيليات .



- من أهم الأمور التي قد تسبب الضرر هو عدم إكمال وصفة العلاج من المضادات الحيوية :

معظم الناس يتوقفون عن استخدام المضادات الحيوية أو لا ينتظمون بتناول  الدواء عند الشعور بالتحسن ، هذا ينتج عنه موت بعض البكتيريا المسببة  للعدوى بينما البكتيريا التي قد تكون مقاومة للمضاد الحيوي بشكل بسيط تزداد  فرصتها بالبقاء ، ليس هذا فقط بل تقوم البكتيريا بتغيرات في بنيتها لتقاوم  هذا المضاد في المستقبل .



- الجرعة هي عامل مهم جدا في فعالية المضادات الحيوية :

إذا كانت جرعة من المضادات الحيوية ليست كافية ، فلن تكون فعالة في علاج  العدوى البكتيرية ، و تزيد من مقاومة البكتيريا للمضاد الحيوي ، لذلك يجب  وصف جرعة مناسبة من المضاد الحيوي و الإلتزام بتناول هذه الجرعات من قبل  المريض .



- الشاي الأخضر يعزز نشاط المضادات الحيوية في قتل البكتيريا : 

الشاي الاخضر يمكن ان يساعد المضادات الحيوية لتكون ثلاث مرات أكثر فعالية  في مكافحة البكتيريا المقاومة للأدوية، وفقا لدراسة أجراها باحثون في جامعة  الإسكندرية في مصر. وتبين من الدراسة  أن في كل حالة تقريبا، وبالنسبة  لجميع أنواع المضادات الحيوية التي تم اختبارها ، شرب الشاي الأخضر في نفس  الوقت الذي يتم فيه أخذ الأدوية يحد من مقاومة البكتيريا للأدوية، ويزيد من  عمل المضادات الحيوية ، حتى لو تم تناول تراكيز منخفضة من الشاي الأخضر .



- المضادات الحيوية قد تؤثر في نمو جهاز المناعة :

الأطفال الذين يحصلون على مضادات حيوية واسعة الطيف قبل سنتين من العمر  أكثر عرضة  بثلاث مرات لحدوث مرض الربو من هم من الأطفال الذين لم يتم  إعطاؤهم المضادات الحيوية .



- البنسلين هو المسبب الأول لصدمة فرط الحساسية (صدمة تأقية ) المهددة للحياة :

البنسلين والمضادات الحيوية السيفالوسبورين لديها أعلى معدل حساسية من أي  دواء آخر. صدمة فرط الحساسية (وتسمى أيضا الحساسية المفرطة) هي رد فعل  تحسسي سريع وشديد، و هي واحدة من حالات الطوارئ الصحية الأكثر خوفا عندما  يبدأ الجهاز المناعي بالاستجابة الخاطئة إلى مادة غير ضارة كما لو كانت  تهدد حياة المريض . لذا يجب إخبار الطبيب إذا كان المريض يعاني من حساسية  البينيسلين أو له تاريخ عائلي بذلك, كما يجب عمل فحص اختبار الحساسية.



- وصف المضادات الحيوية المضادة للبكتيريا للعدوى الفيروسية :

وفقا لمراكز السيطرة والوقاية من الأمراض ، فإن 18 مليون وصفة علاج من  المضادات الحيوية توصف (من قبل الأطباء) لنزلات البرد (أو الرشح ) التي  تسببها الفيروسات في الولايات المتحدة سنويا، على الرغم من التصرف يكاد  يكون عالميا في الأوساط الطبية. بالإضافة إلى ذلك، يوصف نحو 50 مليون مضادا  حيوي لا لزوم له لالتهابات الجهاز التنفسي الفيروسية. هذه وغيرها من وصفات  المضادات الحيوية غير الضرورية، بالإضافة إلى العديد منها "الصحيح"، هي  مسؤولة عن مقاومة متزايدة من سلالات كثيرة من البكتيريا إلى العديد من  المضادات الحيوية على نطاق واسع خصوصا في المستشفيات .



- المضادات الحيوية عادة ما تكون آمنة :

المضادات الحيوية بشكل عام أمنة ، و الآثار الجانبية الأكثر شيوعا من  المضادات الحيوية هي اضطراب في المعدة، الغثيان، والاسهال. و لكن كما تم  الذكر سابقا قد تسبب الحساسية و خاصة البنسيلين ، لذلك يجب إخبار الطبيب  إذا كان المريض يعاني من حساسية البينيسلين أو له تاريخ عائلي بذلك .



- دائما يجب مراعاة الأطفال بصفة خاصة ، فهم أكثر عرضة للإلتهابات و العدوى ، و بالتالي أكثر استخداما للمضادات الحيوية .

----------


## محمد العزام

مشكوره دموع لى الموضوع 

اتمنى الكل يقراه ويستفيد منه

----------


## (dodo)

مشكورة دموع على المعلومات

----------

